# Ligon Duncan is now Chancellor of RTS



## reaganmarsh (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr. Mohler preached his installation sermon, and it was a blessing to read it: Faith on Earth — The Urgent Mission of Theological Education â€“ AlbertMohler.com

May our Lord grant Dr. Duncan great faithfulness and fruitfulness in fulfulling this ministry.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought he had been for a number of months already...


----------



## thbslawson (Oct 3, 2014)

He has been. But this was his official inauguration.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 3, 2014)

Ligon Duncan has allot of seasoned pastoral wisdom


----------



## psycheives (Oct 3, 2014)

I've heard of presidents, but what does a chancellor do?


----------

